# 801 powermaster



## mason (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a gasoline model which when it gets hot, seems to act like it's running out of fuel especially if its under a load. When I run it at 12-13 hundred rpm's it does pretty good. Running at 15 or over makes it act up sooner. Changed out the fan and thermostat and had the carb rebuilt. It runs better, but still acts up some. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mason,

Check to see that your gas cap vent is open. A plugged gas cap vent will cause symtoms like you are describing. 

Ford tractors normally have a screen that fits up inside the fuel tank. It is attached to a shut-off valve. You have to drain the tank and remove the valve to get to this screen. While you're at it, take a good look inside your tank - you may want to flush it out with a little gas. 

If you have a sediment bowl, it also has a screen to check. 

There might be a screen at the elbow where the fuel line attaches to the carburetor (I don't know if there is a screen here, but it doesn't hurt to take a look). 

When you've got all the screens cleaned give it a flow check to see if fuel flows freely to the carb. A trickle flow is not acceptable. 

Hope this helps. Good luck and enjoy your tractor. Working on them is part of the fun. The reward is to get them running great, and sit up on that dude!!


----------

